# unpopped popcorn for birds??



## Saddlebag

Does anyone know if birds will eat the seeds that don't pop? The hot air popper popped only about half the seeds (Walmart's cheap brand). I only bo't it as I was out and their other brands had sold out.


----------



## Mulefeather

From a quick googling, it looks like you can soak the seeds overnight to soften them enough that most birds will be okay with eating them, so I don't see why not. I'd just make sure any artificial or real butter was washed off to avoid attracting things like skunks to your feeder.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

The birds should be fine eating the kernels as long as you don't let them near your popper, lol 

Sorry, couldn't resist a bit of humor. Shutting up now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

The birds eat them just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

I give plain popcorn to my chickens, it's one of their favorite treats, and that includes the unpopped kernels. With the chickens, I only give them unflavored microwave popcorn or air popped as all the fake butter and oil aren't good for them.


----------



## Saddlebag

I put a pile in the snow and the squirrels promptly showed up and ran off with them.


----------

